
Show HN: The Slice| A Curated Email of SaaS Nuggets and Resources - zallman
https://theslice.co/
======
Akcium
Is it a newsletter with funny gifs? If so then at least it's funny :)

------
aliswe
Nice! 'scribed.

------
yaroslawbagriy
I absolutely love this newsletter

~~~
zallman
Thank you

